# Recommendations Needed - MidWests Labs Soil Test Results



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Greetings,

Just received the Midwests Labs report. I took samples of the back lawn (Bermuda) and front garden. Can the experts read the report and make any recommendations? The lawn didn't really go dormant, and stayed green over the winter. Lowest nighttime over the winter was a few days of 39+ degrees. Had a few days of low 60's during the day. Currently, 70+ daytime.

Page 3 seems to be only for the Front Garden. I really wanted it for the Lawn.

I do have some weeds growing, that I need to take care of.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Emil


----------

